# Cubieboard1: interrupt storm detected on "aintc0,5:"; throttling interrupt source



## ogogon (Sep 2, 2020)

Colleagues, tell me, please.

I am using cubieboard1 running FreeBSD-12.1-STABLE-arm-armv7-CUBIEBOARD-20200827-r364849.img.
When downloading files, unpacking archives, the message
`interrupt storm detected on "aintc0,5:"; throttling interrupt source`
appears.

What does this message indicate?

Ogogon.


----------

